# I'm New Too! - Women's Boa Boot Tips?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ThirtyTwo, Focus Boa Snowboard Boot - Women's


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

im a girl, but i wear k2 raider boa boots, theyre mens, but i have a small size and they fit my foot perfectly and are very comfortable. a lot of brands make boas for women now. 

women's - Google Product Search


----------

